# PRFA tourney



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

Pensacola Recreational Fisherman Assn. holds it's family fishing rodeo Sept 14-15. Tickets at the bait shops & on line at https://pensacola.fish/calendar/family-fishing-rodeo


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

This weekend :thumbup:


----------

